# Employee Personal Expenses



## galwegian44 (13 Mar 2014)

Hi,

After opening a new site I now have a small number of employees who will travel periodically from one site to another for a number of days to work. I've been paying their expenses (petrol, meals etc) through the company once they produce valid receipts. The cost varies quite a bit between employees so I want to standardise this for everyone.

I've been advised that I can offer standard rates for breakfast, lunch and dinner (say €5, €10,a and €25) and pay this amount by day unreceipted. This would greatly simplify matters for the company and would standardise allowance for each employee too.

Is this an acceptable approach to take?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Joe_90 (13 Mar 2014)

What is the nature of your business.  Where are employees normally based, what do they do?


----------



## galwegian44 (13 Mar 2014)

Joe_90 said:


> What is the nature of your business.  Where are employees normally based, what do they do?



Joe_90,

We're a forestry based business and the employees are normally based in Dublin (working and living) but are required in Roscommon on a periodic basis for short periods of time, say 1 - 5 days, maybe 5 - 10 times a year.

Thanks.


----------



## ontour (13 Mar 2014)

Explained by revenue here.  Have a look at the link to the appendix of civil service flat rates for allowances.  It is interesting to note that even if the expenses are vouched, revenue expect them to be generally in line with civil service rates.  With a daily rate of €13.71 for an eight hour day, there is no risk of your employees going 'fine dining'!!


----------



## galwegian44 (13 Mar 2014)

Thanks Ontour, much appreciated. Some bedtime reading for tonight!


----------

